# From Laser racing, Windsurfing, Crewing, back to Seeking a New Boat



## crewgypsy (Oct 4, 2008)

I have two teenage girls, sometime sailors and am actively reviewing 25-30' sailboats to purchase a nice boat for cruising and would also like to race in the future. We sail primarily out of Rochester, NY on Lake Ontario, although I have also been an active racing member of Pultneyville Yacht Club. 

I am actively seeking a nice, reliable sailboat that is also fun and rewarding to sail. So far, have seen a nicely maintained Cal 25 but fear it a bit small for overnight weekends for 4 people. Am actively looking at Cal 28, C and C boats, Pearson, but think I need to sail a few next spring to make a better decision. 

My sailing experience started on Lake George, where I would sail daily from 11 am to 4 p, daily, then crewing on a C and C 28 out of the Lake George Yacht Club and Green Harbor. I purchased a Laser after college and raced and sailed that awhile ( got a first rate sailing education from the water up from a friend on the Navy Sailing Team out of Annapolis), 

Now I have crewed on a few boats that are more substantial (CS 30, freedom 35, Benetteau 10-R) and dearly miss the enjoyment of watching and adjusting telltails.... So--anyone who has any time to give me some opinions of a nice used sailboat-- would like to spend 20k or less----and have a boat that I can enjoy for awhile----i would appreciate feedback. Sailnet has been very interesting to read the various threads of conversations of sailors in similar situations to mine . Like the looks of the Cal 28, and the Sabre 28. So--anyone who has had similar experiences, feel free- many thanks!


----------

